# Diver fatality?



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

No BS. This is a real news story.... Just wondering if it counts as a "Diver Fatality"..... 

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/pennsylvania/129773928.html


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

New term to the saying diver down 


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I don't know but shes smokin hot but after reading up on her I don't think you would want to date her.:blink: Two dead Lovers in three years= Get another hooker.:whistling:*


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Neoprene has replaced vinyl and spandex?

Funny story that has nothing to do with this. My friend is a scuba instructor and got a call at home one night from a student. He called her complaining of tinging in his fingers. He thought he might be bent and was calling her for advice.

She asked what his symptoms were and he said his fingering were tingling and numb and he felt lightheaded. This confused the hell out of her b/c this guy wasn't certified yet. They were still doing pool work. And it was nighttime. To her knowledge, he had never done a day dive much less a night dive.

Next she asked how deep he had dived. "How deep did I dive? I haven't been diving. I was sitting here in the living room breathing on my new regulator and tank and my fingers started tingling. I thought I might be bent."

So you are wondering, did she pass him? The sad answer is yes. And he has probably reproduced by now.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

"According to her, she thought he was with his brother," Chitwood said. "Then she ran up to the attic, the only place she hadn't looked yet, found him, and screamed down to the brother."

Uh huh. She ran up to the attic just because she hadn't looked there.
Guilty as heck.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Guilty, that chick is :wacko:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

"...It doesn't make sense to be geared up in scuba gear in the corner of an attic..."

Yeah, my wife keeps saying the same to me. :yes:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> "...It doesn't make sense to be geared up in scuba gear in the corner of an attic..."
> 
> Yeah, my wife keeps saying the same to me. :yes:


 Ha ha, rofl!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Ascent from the crevasse too fast?:no:
Was it a Muff Diving Accident?:yes::whistling:

Brent


----------

